# Is there a non-flowering clover I can put into my lawn?



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't think there is a replacment for white clover. It does well in the lawn because it can grow so short and avoid the blades of a mower. Red clover grows too tall, crimson clover is absolutely gorgeous but an annual in MA and grows like the red clover... it would easily be taken out by blades.

I have tried red, crimson, and white in my lawn (I love clover too) and only the white can survive. If you like clover I highly recommend getting some crimson clover just to see it. It is stunningly beautiful. Put some seeds in your lawn and try not to mow that area... being an annual it won't be back next year (though you are on the border so if the winter isn't too bad it will come back. A hard/normal winter will kill it off).


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Microclover doesn't flower that I know of. I just bought some and can tell you in a few months =p


----------



## tgm1024 (Apr 24, 2010)

cellophane said:


> Microclover doesn't flower that I know of. I just bought some and can tell you in a few months =p


Most of the microclover references I find refer to it as "white microclover". By the way, I wouldn't mind flowering, so long as it is consistently taller than the cutting height.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

tgm1024 said:


> Most of the microclover references I find refer to it as "white microclover". By the way, I wouldn't mind flowering, so long as it is consistently taller than the cutting height.


I ordered from these folks via Amazon (mostly because their site didn't want to play nice.) Most of the yards in my area are covered in the white clover so it doesn't really look out-of-place. According to what I've researched having it in your yard was a good thing up until 20 or so years ago when the broadleaf poisons starting advertising heavily. 

I'm actually thinking about clovering as much of my yard as possible. I like it more than grass :whistling2:


----------



## tgm1024 (Apr 24, 2010)

cellophane said:


> I ordered from these folks via Amazon (mostly because their site didn't want to play nice.) Most of the yards in my area are covered in the white clover so it doesn't really look out-of-place. According to what I've researched having it in your yard was a good thing up until 20 or so years ago when the broadleaf poisons starting advertising heavily.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about clovering as much of my yard as possible. I like it more than grass :whistling2:


Well the date I keep reading is 1950 as the turning point. It didn't have to do with herbicides, but just a shifting toward that solid green notion. It's all BS anyway quite frankly. If dandelions were hard to grow they'd be carefully placed into gardens. I personally love the things until they become all seed parachutes.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

tgm1024 said:


> Well the date I keep reading is 1950 as the turning point. It didn't have to do with herbicides, but just a shifting toward that solid green notion. It's all BS anyway quite frankly. If dandelions were hard to grow they'd be carefully placed into gardens. I personally love the things until they become all seed parachutes.


a rose by any other name 

dandelion green's are actually pretty healthy. I tried to seed some in a planter but it didn't work so well... I'm going to try transplanting next year. /nerd


----------



## tgm1024 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmm....well looking closely at a kind of clover in my yard. It seems that it produces a very small yellow flower at a higher height. If it were mowed short it might never flower (?). I wonder what it might be. Looks a little frail though.

Regardless of what I find, how do I nuke out the white clover in a way that permits another clover to grow? Do I have to wait until the following year for the herbicide to wash out?


----------

